
Hacker Monthly – January 2014 - shawndumas
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-44.html
======
seletz
For those who actually want to subscribe and do not like paypal, just create
an account and use the "add payment" link in the account overview. There you
can use gumroad for payment.

------
sgt
Best way to read the best HN articles.

